# FreeBSD laptop stickers



## ppkarppi (Aug 27, 2018)

Just installed the latest stable TrueOS on my new Lenovo Thinkpad X270 laptop. Does anyone know where to get some high quality FreeBSD related laptop stickers? I could use some to promote FreeBSD.


----------



## rjohn (Aug 27, 2018)

https://www.freebsdmall.com/cgi-bin/fm/bsdsticker2?id=qGtKfLwS&mv_pc=218


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 27, 2018)

ppkarppi  I feel the need to warn about this: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/pc-bsd-freenas-nas4free-and-all-other-freebsd-derivatives.7290/

I also think your question belongs in the Off Topic board.


----------



## ralphbsz (Aug 28, 2018)

If you go to computer conferences: At the conferences organized by Usenix, there is usually someone from FreeBSD handing them out.


----------



## ekingston (Aug 28, 2018)

I should get a sticker too. I have FreeBSD running happily on my HP laptop.

Now, if only I could figure out how to move the OEM license for Windows 10 that it came with into a VM.


----------



## PacketMan (Aug 29, 2018)

If I am going to put FreeBSD sticker on any of my machines, then it will be genuine FreeBSD, not a derivative.  That just said, I think it would have multi-fold benefits if "Powered by FreeBSD technology" stickers were available.  Then you could slap them on any derivative OS machine.


----------

